# Met someone that comes down



## outdoorgal61

every Winter, and rents a place in Equador. I don't want to narrow down the city because they may not like me mentioning much about them. Just a super, nice x-engineer that loves Equador. We are talking about me taking a trip down to check it out. I've been reading a lot about Equador, and it sounds less scarey then much of America.

I would stay the 3 months, I guess as a guest (get a 3 month Visa). I have seen places I could afford to rent. I can tell you it would be the biggest adventure of my life and I am almost 62

According to my acquaintance, there is high-speed/wireless internet, and their cell phone works there, they even get tv which I'm not crazy about, but it would help with adjusting to a "whole" new world.

comments welcome Like, do you live there, how long, pros, cons? Do you feel like war could break out at anytime? I read a lot about the political history, just didn't sound real stable, but you can't believe all you read. Can the auto emissions be super bad since they don't have the same "controls" we do in America?

thanks, to anyone who cares to reply, Denise PS Oh, he also says he's gotten great, dental care, as well as other health care, good health care providers, conventional meds as well as alternative doctors. True for you?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

outdoorgal61 said:


> every Winter, and rents a place in Equador. I don't want to narrow down the city because they may not like me mentioning much about them. Just a super, nice x-engineer that loves Equador. We are talking about me taking a trip down to check it out. I've been reading a lot about Equador, and it sounds less scarey then much of America.
> 
> I would stay the 3 months, I guess as a guest (get a 3 month Visa). I have seen places I could afford to rent. I can tell you it would be the biggest adventure of my life and I am almost 62
> 
> According to my acquaintance, there is high-speed/wireless internet, and their cell phone works there, they even get tv which I'm not crazy about, but it would help with adjusting to a "whole" new world.
> 
> comments welcome Like, do you live there, how long, pros, cons? Do you feel like war could break out at anytime? I read a lot about the political history, just didn't sound real stable, but you can't believe all you read. Can the auto emissions be super bad since they don't have the same "controls" we do in America?
> 
> thanks, to anyone who cares to reply, Denise PS Oh, he also says he's gotten great, dental care, as well as other health care, good health care providers, conventional meds as well as alternative doctors. True for you?


Hi. Do you have any experience living outside the U.S.? If you haven't, I would advise trying to set your trip so that you're not locked in for the full three months, in case you just can't take it. Some people love the life of an expat, love living in new cultures, others just can't deal with it. Take a look through other forums on this site, and you'll find some of the mental and cultural difficulties that expats encounter.

Do you have children or close family relationships? Leaving those behind can be difficult. Look at this Scottish woman on US forum today, who's lived in U.S. for 11 years, but:

"Just wondering if anyone else is local to me, in this same boat. I feel so lonely here. I miss my family back home in Scotland, so much. I miss my friends. We lived in NYC until a few yrs ago when we moved up to Rockland County. I have children, so I know I should use that to my advantage and make friends with other Mums etc but it never replaces that empty feeling missing my family gives me. I tried to look on Meetup for any expat Mums, but most of the expats in the NYC area seem to be singles on that site! Any suggestions on other forums that may be more helpful in locating other expat Mums much appreciated!"

Do you speak Spanish? Or any other languages? Without Spanish, you are going to be almost totally dependent upon your friend. 

People can start great new adventures at age 62, but they have to have the right mind frame, which only you can answer. Good luck and keep asking questions.


----------



## Dave Blevins

outdoorgal61 said:


> every Winter, and rents a place in Equador. I don't want to narrow down the city because they may not like me mentioning much about them. Just a super, nice x-engineer that loves Equador. We are talking about me taking a trip down to check it out. I've been reading a lot about Equador, and it sounds less scarey then much of America.
> 
> I would stay the 3 months, I guess as a guest (get a 3 month Visa). I have seen places I could afford to rent. I can tell you it would be the biggest adventure of my life and I am almost 62
> 
> According to my acquaintance, there is high-speed/wireless internet, and their cell phone works there, they even get tv which I'm not crazy about, but it would help with adjusting to a "whole" new world.
> 
> comments welcome Like, do you live there, how long, pros, cons? Do you feel like war could break out at anytime? I read a lot about the political history, just didn't sound real stable, but you can't believe all you read. Can the auto emissions be super bad since they don't have the same "controls" we do in America?
> 
> thanks, to anyone who cares to reply, Denise PS Oh, he also says he's gotten great, dental care, as well as other health care, good health care providers, conventional meds as well as alternative doctors. True for you?


I think it is a good idea to get as much (Latin American) Spanish as you can before you head down there. There is a great book we got as a secondary backup to our Rosetta Stone course, and has all kinds of phrases that would be helpful. We ordered from Amazon.com The book is called: "Easy Spanish Phrase Book" by Pablo Garcia Loaeza Ph.D.


----------



## Dave Blevins

Have a great day. Have to go. Adios!


----------

